# CF_Slingshots.pdf



## attaboy (Jan 22, 2013)

*File Name*: CF_Slingshots.pdf
*File Submitter*: attaboy
*File Submitted*: 27 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

Here are templates for 4 similar but different sized slingshots I have designed.

Click here to download this file


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice design. really like it!

Gonna make one when i have time


----------

